#ubuntu-scientists 2014-04-01
<alejandro__> Hello to anyone here
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-04-02
<belkinsa> Hello there, pipedream.
<pipedream> hi
<belkinsa> How are you?
<pipedream> great
<belkinsa> I was thinking about doing the first meeting for this team soon.  Have any dates that you can do?
<belkinsa> Times also.
<pipedream> I work in GMT+2
<pipedream> Good times for me are actually at work. 11am-1pm in GMT+2
<belkinsa> Okay.  So that is EST -7 for me.
<pipedream> Monday to Firday
<pipedream> Sooo..... 9am-11am GMT
<belkinsa> Okay, something could be worked out.
<pipedream> I can do some others too, those are just best for me
<pipedream> I do this, btw: https://launchpad.net/~aims
<pipedream> https://launchpad.net/~jan-aims
<pipedream> oh, this channel logged right?
<pipedream> publicly?
<belkinsa> Yes.
<pipedream> I should pm my details
<pipedream> nm
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> Or e-mail...belkinsa@ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> I need to leave soon, I think.
<pipedream> details already up there now ^^^ at the links
<belkinsa> ah.
<belkinsa> duh.
<pipedream> me too, end of day here
<pipedream> cheers
<belkinsa> my classes is cancelled
